# Advice for foreign travel (pets)



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

had our motorhome for three years now and not been abroad yet, sorted out passports for daisy (staffordshire bull terrier) and oscar ( jack russell )
both very friendly, would like to go down to northern spain this year with a stop over in france would appreciate input from anyone who can advise on good sites which accept dogs preferably coastal, any other tips.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Travel europe with dogs*

You need to research which countries allow Staffies and which don't. Some have a total ban and others regs which require a muzzle at all times. I am sure yours is a sweetie just like the majority of them but our EU neighbours don't see it that way. We considered getting a staffie about four years ago and at that time, I believe it was France who had the total ban.

Someone with more knowledge will reply soon but just be aware there might be some difficulty. Good luck

Just did a google search and found this :

"Dear Mrs xxxx

I am afraid the legislation in France does not allow entry on french
territory to dogs of the 1st category (so-called "attack dogs" -
staffordshire bull terriers, american staffordshire, bull mastiff and
Japanese tosas) without a pedigree certificate from a national registrar such as the Kennel Club.

This legislation was enacted to curb the import of pit bulls, cross
breeds of molossoids frequently trained as fighting dogs. Personally, I
consider this is obviously unfair to staffies, usually friendly and "big
softies", and to the people who own them, and frequently have them
rescued from the RSPCA refuges. The law, however, is very strictly
enforced due to a series of unfortunate accidents in the recent past.

The question, if you want to bring your staffie with you, is that of
identification. What is the breed mentioned in the Europeaan Pet
Passport ? If it is Staffie cross, this will obviously not be accepted.
Another formulation could possibly be acceptable (does your dog look
like a boxer or bull-dog cross ? those are not 1st category).

It is also a question of morphology. Does your dog have the typical look
of the staffie cross (typical "stop" between the muzzle nose and eyes,
proeminent jaw on the sides, thin whip-like tail ? If she does not look
like that, the dog could also be acceptable.

Finally, your dog will in no circumstance be put down just because it's
a staffie cross - French people are animal lovers too, even if staffies
are not as frequent - and popular - there as in the UK. The only risk is
that you might have to curtail your holidays and bring the dog back to
the UK.

I am really sorry for the bad news, but I would like you to have an
exact view of the situation. Should you wish your companion to be with
you during the holidays, remember that 1st category dogs are usually
kept on a lead and muzzled in public places, and on public transport.

Yours very sincerely,

Jean-Pascal CODINE
Customs Counsellor
French Embassy, London"


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
most sites in france accept dogs, albeit we mostly stay on aires, lots on or near the coast, and loads cheaper,dogs are allowed on all.
if you must stay on sites get the acsi book from vicarious books it will save you a lot money, if you go in the low seasons that is. 

enjoy your trip we are back in april
tomnjune


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Some campsites will want to see the pet passport when you book in.

I also suggest travelling via the channel tunnel rather than on a ferry so that you and your dogs are not parted in unfamiliar surroundings.

Russell


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That letter from the French Embassy is very interesting.

We have a staffy cross and have travelled extensively throughout France. We used mostly aires though so did not have to show her documents. It may comfort you to know that we didn't have any trouble getting her into the country.

Gypsy is, however, a Staffy/Greyhound cross and so would probably go unnoticed in the street as she is long legged and has a long nose.

I was furious with my vet when he filled her Pet Passport in as "Staffy Cross". Why not Greyhound Cross? Too late now I suppose. If it became a problem I would lose the current pet passport and ask that she be described as a Greyhound Cross on the new one.

I don't suppose the French take any notice of the law anyway :roll:


----------



## 131084 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Dogs on Holiday in France*

Try this link to the French Consul in London for more information on dog breeds and restrictions.

http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Importation-of-animals-into-France,2780.html#outil_sommaire_1


----------

